# avoir beau + infinitif



## Cracker Jack

*avoir beau*

J'ai des suppositions sur la fonction de cette phrase.  Cependant, je ne suis pas sûr.  C'est pourquoi je pose cette question.

1. Elle veux dire que essayer une chose mais le resultat est en vain.
2. Elle introduit une idée dont la conséquence est le contraire.

Ex:
 Il a beau étudier le document, il ne comprend rien.
Il y a beau avoir des caméras de sécurité, les cambriolages continuent.
Les grévistes ont beau méner vigoureusement leur campagne, ils échouent.

Ce sont correctes, mes exemples?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Quelques précisions :

1. Elle veux dire que essayer une chose mais le resultat est en vain.  quelquefois cela exprime simplement la concession (= bien que, malgré (que)) : "il a beau pleuvoir, j'irai me promener"
2. Elle introduit une idée dont la conséquence est le contraire.  plutôt un résultat que l'on n'atteint pas ou bien une action que l'on fait quand même

Il a beau étudier le document, il ne comprend rien. 
Il y a beau avoir des caméras de sécurité, les cambriolages continuent.  (ou peut être plutôt "il a beau *y* avoir des caméras ...")
Les grévistes ont beau m*e*ner vigoureusement leur campagne, ils échouent.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Est-ce que cette structure est utilsé souvent à l'oral? Voulez-vous me le confirmer?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour oRaP

Oui, c'est utilisé aussi bien à l'oral qu'à l'écrit, et c'est assez courant.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
est-ce que dans la construction "avoir beau + inf.", le verbe "avoir" se conjugue à d'autres temps aussi ? Par exemple, _"J'aurai beau....._" "_J'ai eu beau...._" ?
Pourriez-vous aussi me donner des exemples ?
Merci !


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour Anna.
Oui, cette construction se conjugue:
Il avait beau essayer, il n'y arrivait pas.
Tu auras beau insister, si tu n'as pas la clef, tu n'entreras pas.
J'ai eu beau discuter, comme je n'avais pas de visa , je n'ai pas pu entrer.


----------



## Skyline

Bonjour 

Dans la chanson "Doucement" de Liane Foly, j'ai trouvé ces phrases suivantes : _

J'*ai beau chercher* sans cesse à travers les astres et les lois
Les erreurs, les faiblesses qui ont témoigné contre moi
_
Le verbe avoir est conjugué au présent de l'indicatif ici, est-ce que l'action "chercher sans cesse" dans cette phrase s'exprime le présent ou le passé ? Est-il possible de construire la phrase " J'ai beau avoir cherché..." pour s'exprimer le temps passé ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

C'est un présent, avec un sens continu d'une action commencé dans le passé (proche ou pas), même si le présent continu n'existe pas en français. Avoir beau [faire qqch] ne s'applique qu'à des actions d'une certaine durée, des actions répétées dans le temps, puisqu'on essaie de faire, on espère puis on est déçu.


----------



## we ina

ca veut dire quoi?


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est une expression équivalente à la construction "bien que"...

"J'ai beau être..." = "Bien que je sois..."


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, c'est bien difficile, et bien plus compliqué, d'expliquer plus exactement : il faudrait se reporter au TLFi III B http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/beau. En français la tournure _avoir beau + infinitif_ est d'un usage très simple et très répandu, pas du tout compliqué, mais c'est compliqué, me semble-t-il, à bien expliquer.


----------



## moonfrogii

Et au negatif?  […]

Mon essai: Je n'ai pas beau étudier, je réussis toujours à mes examens.

Merci!!  C'est vrai que c'est expression ne me semble pas naturelle.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut moonfrogii,


moonfrogii said:


> Je n'ai pas beau étudier, je réussis toujours à mes examens.


Presque !  J'ai beau ne pas étudier...


----------



## buketturk

Bonjour,

Quel est le sens d"avoir beau" dans cette phrase ?

_*On a beau vouloir mourir*. Je l’ai voulu, sincèrement, plusieurs fois dans ma vie. Mais les belles figures de mon passé se sont présentées vivantes, m’ont adouci le cœur, ont remplacé l’amertume par la joie, et m’ont obligé encore et de nouveau à chercher le baume éternel sur le visage des gens._

Est-ce que ça veut dire : "Il *est vain de* vouloir mourir." ?


----------



## Bezoard

La phrase est un peu ambiguë et semble écourtée. Normalement, on attendrait quelque chose comme :
_On a beau vouloir mourir, cela ne se fait pas si facilement que cela._
La première partie de la phrase indique une chose qu'on espère profondément.
La seconde partie de la phrase indique la raison pour laquelle on est ensuite déçu dans ses espérances.
Ici, la seconde partie de la phrase manque. Elle peut éventuellement se déduire du contexte.  On peut considérer qu'elle est en fait remplacée par la suite du passage qui explique pourquoi ce désir sincère de mourir n'a pas été suivi de la mort. 

Une deuxième interprétation possible serait une confusion entre l'expression "avoir beau" et l'expression "faire beau". "Il fait beau vouloir mourir" pourrait avoir du sens : il est beau et noble de vouloir mourir.


----------



## buketturk

Bezoard said:


> _On a beau vouloir mourir, cela ne se fait pas si facilement que cela._


Bah oui... En fait, "Il *est vain de* vouloir mourir." veut dire ça : Il est vain de vouloir mourir. Même si on le veut, on n'arrive pas facilement. Alors, c'est en vain...


----------



## Bezoard

Attention : "il est vain de vouloir mourir" n'a pas le même sens que "c'est en vain qu'on veut mourir".


----------



## buketturk

Quelle est la différence entre eux ?


----------



## Bezoard

"il est vain de vouloir mourir" : un sens possible est que vouloir mourir dénote un acte de vanité.
"c'est en vain qu'on veut mourir" : c'est inutilement qu'on veut mourir.


----------



## buketturk

Oh non ! Je parlais pas de vanité bien sûr...


----------



## LoganLockwood

Bonjour a tous.

Je suis en train de lire "Les Blessures du Silence" par Natacha Calestrémé. Il y a cette phrase que je n'arrive pas à comprendre :

"Ma deuxième raison de vivre demeure l'espoir que nous réussirons à former à nouveau cette famille en laquelle je crois. *J'ai beau travailler*, pour rien au monde je ne confierais mes enfants à une nounou ou à une voisine. Je m'arrenge toujour pour aménager mes horaires de travail".

J'ai lu presque chaque fil de discussion, et si j'ai bien compris "Avoir beau (infinitif)" signifie "Je le fais pour rien, ça donne pas de résultat".

Mais dans ce cas, c'est le contraire, non? Elle ne lesse pas tomber. Ou peut-être, ça veut dire "Je ne travaille pas trop", donc sa famille est sa béquille ?

Au secours !
Et merci.


----------



## jekoh

Ça veut dire _bien que_, ou _même si_ etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

LoganLockwood said:


> si j'ai bien compris "Avoir beau (infinitif)" signifie "Je le fais pour rien, ça donne pas de résultat".


Non pas exactement. Comme expliqué par jekoh, le sens correct de _j'ai beau travailler_ est _même si je travaille_.

Autrement dit, le sens de la phrase est : _Même si je travaille (et ne suis donc pas disponible en permanence pour mes enfants), je ne voudrais pas confier mes enfants à quelqu'un d'autre_.


----------

